# كتب في لغة العرب مفيده جداً



## المهندس المسلم. (11 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته إخواني الأعزاء بعد السلام والتحيه أحببتُ أن أشارك معكم بتلك الكتب لعلها تساعد في إكمال تعريب المنتدى الهندسي لا تنسونا بصالح الدعاء.


----------



## Mohamed Haleem (12 فبراير 2006)

[mark=FF3399] جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود والفائده تعم بأذن الله[/mark]


----------



## جاسر (12 فبراير 2006)

وعليكم السلام ..

مهندس محمد, جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (13 فبراير 2006)

بارك الله فيكم 
وجزاكم الله خير جزاء ....


----------



## النخله الشامخه (14 فبراير 2006)

بارك الله كل الجهود الطيبه[media]http://[/media]


----------



## م/ محمد عنتر (14 فبراير 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (14 فبراير 2006)

بارك الله فيكم 
وجزاكم الله خير جزاء ....


----------



## o_elkholy (17 فبراير 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً و أثابك خير الثواب


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (17 فبراير 2006)

بارك الله فيكم 
وجزاكم الله خير جزاء ....


----------



## hossin (26 فبراير 2006)

شكرا لكل المهندسين العرب


----------



## عادل الفيصل (26 فبراير 2006)

شكرا لك ايها الاخ العزيز


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (26 فبراير 2006)

بارك الله فيكم 
وجزاكم الله خير جزاء ....


----------



## م.س.و (7 مايو 2006)

اللغة العربية لغة حية و قوية يمكنها أن تحوي كافة المصطلحات الهندسية ، و لكن بحاجة إلى جلوس مختصي اللغة و مختصي الهندسات بكلبكل أختصاصها ليتوصلوا إلى التعريب الصحيح و الموحد في كل الأقطار العربية .
و شكرا للمساهمين و للمهندس محمد فالبناء يبدء من بلوكة الأساس


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (8 مايو 2006)

الشكر لله ياأخي.


----------



## عماد رزاق (30 مايو 2006)

شكرا يا محمد سامح


----------



## مهاجر (30 مايو 2006)

*شكر وتقدير*

أخي العزيز محمد
جزاك الله خير
وهذه إضافة لها قيمتها....:55: 



م.س.و قال:


> اللغة العربية لغة حية و قوية يمكنها أن تحوي كافة المصطلحات الهندسية ، و لكن بحاجة إلى جلوس مختصي اللغة و مختصي الهندسات بكلبكل أختصاصها ليتوصلوا إلى التعريب الصحيح و الموحد في كل الأقطار العربية .
> و شكرا للمساهمين و للمهندس محمد فالبناء يبدء من بلوكة الأساس


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (30 مايو 2006)

وجزاك أخي العزيز أبو محمد.


----------



## afalani (3 يونيو 2006)

Assalamu Alaikum, I am sorry I don't have Arabic keyboard but I wanted to thank you for making these useful books available.


----------



## امير المؤمنين (6 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (9 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيكم أجمعين.


----------



## الدولي (14 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا المجهود


----------



## topstars (6 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكورين علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور ..................


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور ..................


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور ..................


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور ..................


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور ..................


----------



## mustafa taha ali (5 أكتوبر 2013)

حزاكم الله خيرا وجعل هذا المجهود في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## waool111 (20 مايو 2014)

موضوع رائع تشكرو عليه


----------

